# Unterschied von 667mhz zu 800mhz bei DDR2?



## _razor1911_ (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo.
Ich hätte da mal eine Frage...
Mein neues System hat einen Q6600, eine ATI 4870 1gb, ein ASUS P5Q SE2, usw.
So, mein Ram hat allerdings nur 667mhz, 4gb, von Quimonda.
Lohnt es auf 800mhz oder gar auf 1066mhz aufzurüsten?
Merkt man einen DEUTLICHEN Unterschied?
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten...


----------



## Hendrix !!! (21. Juni 2010)

nö merkt man nicht viel bei, habe ich so gehört.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juni 2010)

Naja fragt sich für was ....
Ich denke mal du hast vor zu spielen, da nützt es dir net viel ....
mfg^^ ich geh jetzt pennen boa^^


----------



## Westcoast (22. Juni 2010)

beim sockel 775 bildet der FSB den flaschenhals. 
FSB 334 mal 2 =668Mhz Ramtakt verhältnis 1:1
FSB 400 mal 2 = 800MHZ Ramtakt verhältnis 1:1
FSB 533 mal 2 =1066mhz ramtakt verhältnis 1:1

es kommt also darauf an, wie hoch der FSB ist. der Ramtakt ist an den FSB gebunden. es macht also nur sinn, wenn du die CPU übertaktest.

normal ist die cpu auf FSB 266 mal [multi] 9 =2400 MHZ
FSB 400 mal 9 wären 3600MHZ (max unter Luftkühlung)
FSB 500 mal 8 wären 4000MHZ (wenn, dann nur unter Wasserkühlung)


----------



## _razor1911_ (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich hatte erstmal nicht vor die CPU zu übertakten, da ich in die Kiste kein Geld mehr reinstecken möchte (wegen neuer Kühler), und weil mir die Leistung bestimmt reichen wir.
Nochmal eine Frage:
Westcoast, du sagtest bei Standarttakt ist der FSB bei 266 ?
Dann würde es ja bedeuten, wenn der Ramtakt an den FSB gebunden ist, dass ein 800mhz Speicher garnicht richtig ausgenutzt wird bei Standarttakt ?


----------



## enno2010 (22. Juni 2010)

brauchst doch nur schaun welcher ram mehr schaufelt und dann weißte auch ob es wat bringt . ddr2 -667 mhz macht 10,6 gb/s bei dual . ddr2 - 1066 mhz macht 17 gb/s . wo bekommt die cpu besser daten zum verarbeiten ? bei 1066 mhz . aber es kommt dann nicht nur auf den speicher nur an . deine cpu is schnell genug für den 1066-er . die frage is noch , bremst deine hdd nicht aus . ich finde ein system muß harmonieren , auf deutsch : alles muß auf einander abgestimmt sein .


----------



## Westcoast (22. Juni 2010)

_razor1911_

667Mhz reichen für dein system aus, wenn du nicht übertakten möchtest .
schneller oder langsamer RAM ist egal, hauptsache der Ram läuft nicht voll.
und mit 4gb hast du genug speicher, ist alles in ordnung .

667 MHZ riegel würden bei einem FSB von 334Mhz voll ausgenutzt. 
kannst dein system so lassen, ohne zu übertakten.

800 Mhz riegel machen sinn, wenn ich einen FSB von 400 Mhz habe.


----------

